# Does this mean I passed the NREMT?



## AmberBrianne (Jun 20, 2014)

I took the NREMT assessment today (since I am under 18), and I understand that it will not provide me with a registry code number or 'officially certify' me until I do turn 18. I checked my NREMT application and the only thing it say is "Exam Scored" and beneath that "Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam."

Is it just saying great job for surviving it, or did I actually pass?

Thank you!


----------



## Empathy (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'd like an answer to this too, please. Took it yesterday and I got the same message this morning.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, you passed.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah, that's a huge relief, thank you. For the EMT test as opposed to the EMT-Assessment one, do they tell you how many you missed and what you got wrong? I live in Virginia, and to my understanding (as my instructors told me), I'm suppose to contact the National Registry when I turn eighteen so I can get my full EMT-B certification. Also, should I expect anything in the mail?


----------

